# 211 Not Responding to Remote



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm having an inermittant problem with the remote and my 211. It seems to happen when I first turn on the set in the evening. The power buttons for the TV and the receiver both work, but then nothing else (channel, volume, guide) seems to work. Eventually, after trying a lot of buttons several times, it finally starts working. The remote has brand new batteries so that isn't the problem. I also tried using the remote from my 622 while the 211 remote wasn't working and that didn't work either (I haven't tried it AFTER I got it going so I'm not sure if it works with the 211 at all). Is the problem most likely the remote or can it be the reciever? Thanks!


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

dclaryjr said:


> I'm having an inermittant problem with the remote and my 211. It seems to happen when I first turn on the set in the evening. The power buttons for the TV and the receiver both work, but then nothing else (channel, volume, guide) seems to work. Eventually, after trying a lot of buttons several times, it finally starts working. The remote has brand new batteries so that isn't the problem. I also tried using the remote from my 622 while the 211 remote wasn't working and that didn't work either (I haven't tried it AFTER I got it going so I'm not sure if it works with the 211 at all). Is the problem most likely the remote or can it be the reciever? Thanks!


I have been having that problem with my Vip222. I called them up and was told that they are having problems with the current software version. I don't know if the Vip222 and Vip211 use the same software. They said there should be new software soon.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

dclaryjr said:


> I'm having an inermittant problem with the remote and my 211. It seems to happen when I first turn on the set in the evening. The power buttons for the TV and the receiver both work, but then nothing else (channel, volume, guide) seems to work. Eventually, after trying a lot of buttons several times, it finally starts working. The remote has brand new batteries so that isn't the problem. I also tried using the remote from my 622 while the 211 remote wasn't working and that didn't work either (I haven't tried it AFTER I got it going so I'm not sure if it works with the 211 at all). Is the problem most likely the remote or can it be the reciever? Thanks!


I just installed a 211 receiver and it would not respond to the remote at all. I tried my 622 remotes with same results. Tech service said that the 622 remotes will not work with the 211 and that the remote is bad and end of story!!
Im going to be pissed if the remote does not fix the problem.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

dclaryjr,
This comes up occasionally with LCD sets, seems they put out IR interference while "warming up." You might try a different remote address to see if that helps, or turn the TV on a little bit before you want to watch from the 211.

cs550ds,
What kind of TV do you have? The 211 and 222 use different software.

Grampa67,
Have you verified the remote is on the same address shown on the receiver's Sys Info screen? The 622's TV1 remote will work, as will the original grey button remote from 1996 (minus a few functions), as long as they are set to the right address.


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> dclaryjr,
> This comes up occasionally with LCD sets, seems they put out IR interference while "warming up." You might try a different remote address to see if that helps, or turn the TV on a little bit before you want to watch from the 211.
> 
> cs550ds,
> ...


I have a Olevia 232T LCD. I was told that they have been getting calls on this problem and they are working on new software for the Vip222. That is what dish tech support told me.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> dclaryjr,
> This comes up occasionally with LCD sets, seems they put out IR interference while "warming up." You might try a different remote address to see if that helps, or turn the TV on a little bit before you want to watch from the 211.


Thanks! I'll experiment with that.


----------

